# Male vs Female Condoms



## hthompson (Aug 17, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with coding for male vs female condoms?

My first thought is that "A4267 Contraceptive supply, condom, male, each" is specifically describing male condoms and that "A4268 Contraceptive supply, condom, female, each" is describing female condoms and that if you give a female a male condom, you'd code the A4267.

Is anyone having difficulty getting reimbursed for females with the male condom HCPCS?

I'm being asked to add the female condom code to our superbill, but it is my understanding that we only carry male condoms, so I don't agree that I should add it.

Please clear this up for me,

Thanks!!!


----------

